# Saw this thought it was Well...



## TxBuilder (Mar 3, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oavMtUWDBTM]YouTube - ? ????? ???, ???? ?, ???????, ??????????? ?????[/ame]

Check it out it's weird.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 3, 2010)

Run out of medication again?


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 4, 2010)

Who told you?


----------



## granite-girl (Mar 4, 2010)

Man... WHAT was that ?!  He wasn't moving his mouth!  That was scary!  
Don't you have anything better to do ?  Are you the one who's always bringing us bad u-tube crap ?
Thanks for searching through all that crap for us & finding the real gems...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 4, 2010)

THAT...is Osama bin Laden working at his "night job".


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 5, 2010)

yea man...I plaayyed with that dude man...I'm hip man...he didn't know any O the words man....


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 5, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> Man... WHAT was that ?!  He wasn't moving his mouth!  That was scary!
> Don't you have anything better to do ?  Are you the one who's always bringing us bad u-tube crap ?
> Thanks for searching through all that crap for us & finding the real gems...




Not all of it but some of it. Thank you Reddit.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 5, 2010)

If you guys want some real low-key entertainment then sometime go to You Tube and look up "Dave's Farm".  This guy is kinda cool.  He does all types of weird stuff at his farm and videos everything.  Dave is somewhat of a non-conformist and thumbs his nose at the cops that have visited his farm from time to time. Dave isn't much for laws or rules. His farm is somewhere in Canada (probably next door to Kelabay).  I found his farm on Google Earth one time and it is kind of interesting. Check him out. The videos with the cops are spme of the best.


----------



## mark681137 (Mar 5, 2010)

Youtube has its moments, like the old one with the darth vader guy as the night manager at the local grocery store.
I guess the latest is the 67 yo guy kicking the "gangster's" butt on a city bus.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FxlwXTmTbE]YouTube - 67 year old guy kicks young punks ***[/ame]
You can also see the followup interviews, you might want to take a cab.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 8, 2010)

The Kid is 50. Also the old guy is a Vietnam Vet who has some serous issues. If you watch the other videos it explains it. It was a lose lose situation. I'm glad the guy stood up for himself and knocked the other guy down, but it caused some pretty severe flashbacks for him.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 10, 2010)

For those of us who don't know Russian, this kind lady, Kate, 
Free Text-to-Voice translation demo by SitePal ? Virtual talking people
will tell you what the video title is.

Can you guess how to make her talk dirty, in English, without typing in foreign phrases?


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 11, 2010)

Tell me I tried.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 11, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Tell me I tried.


You type the phrase in English and select Arabic [or any other non-english language] to English.

What makes it funny is that she will say the most outrageous things with all the wrong emphasis, or no emphasis, on the words.  

She can translate, but of course this virtual being has no idea of the meaning of what she is saying.  
The next version of this woman probably will understand what she is saying.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> You type the phrase in English and select Arabic [or any other non-english language] to English.
> 
> What makes it funny is that she will say the most outrageous things with all the wrong emphasis, or no emphasis, on the words.
> 
> ...


I can't wait. I hope she likes to say horrible things.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 15, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XQEr_SX-EU]YouTube - Tunak Tunak Music Video -- Weird[/ame]

Here's some more.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 15, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> YouTube - Tunak Tunak Music Video -- Weird
> 
> Here's some more.



Tx, do you need a hobby?


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a hobby. I find weird stuff on the internet then post it.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 18, 2010)

Admin, if you keep searchin out **** like that you're gonna have the FBI knocking on your door.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 19, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Admin, if you keep searchin out **** like that you're gonna have the FBI knocking on your door.



Last time I got a call from the FBI was some time ago. It happens though.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 19, 2010)

That reminds me......

About seventeen years ago we moved to where we are now.  One of my first jobs was to build a fire escape on the back of an apartment building for a local slum lord I had just met. In the process of working on the project a tree trimmer came along and we stopped to talk a while. I had never met the guy before. It was nothing more than small talk and we exchanged business cards and he went on his way.

A few weeks later I got a phone call from my cousin who is in law enforcement in another nearby town.  He asked if I would voluntarily meet with him and the state police to discuss the slum lord I was working for when I met the tree trimmer.  This all sounded very mysterious to me and sounded like fun so I agreed.  We met at the Sheriff's Department where my cousin worked. There was me, my cousin, a lady from the State Police and an FBI agent in attendance.  Scared the hell out of me!

As it turns out the slum lord was being investigated for money laundering. His family in New Jersey was into casinos and this guy was paying cash in Nebraska for properties and improvements to properties.  The freaky thing was they (the cops) had a video of me talking to that tree trimmer that day at the back of this old apartment building owned by that slum lord. It further turns out that the tree trimmer was actually a huge drug dealer and had been under surveillance for more than a year.  I didn't know anyone or anything about anything so I wasn't any help but it was a little frightening once I knew what was going on and saw the pictures they had of me meeting with the drug dealer.

A few years later the slum lord just disappeared and no one has seen or heard of him for years, and the drug dealer is now in prison.

May have dodged a bullet with that one!


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 22, 2010)

That's crazy Bud.


----------

